# Hilfe - keine Connection zur DB



## MarcoJava (6. Okt 2007)

Hmm..ich habe jezz ein sehr komisches prob aufeinmal.
Ich habe das programm geschrieben und habe extern auf ein server zugegriffen.
Nun bin ich zuhause und habe mir auch auf meinem laptop XAMPP installiert. habe einfach den mir HOSTname auf localhost gestellt aba jezz zeigt er mir an das er den treiber nioch laden kann. Ich versuch jezz seit gut 1 std das prob zu lösen aba ich weiss nich was ich falsch mache. habe alles genauso gemacht wie auf der arbeit.

hier der Code und die fehlermeldung:


```
public void openDBConnection ()
    {
        System.out.println("* Treiber laden"); 
           Connection conn;      
    final String hostname = "localhost";
    final String port = "3306"; 
    final String dbname = "TestDB"; 
    final String user = ""; 
    final String password = "";
       
 
        
// 
        try 
        { 
	    System.out.println("* Treiber laden"); 
      	       Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver").newInstance(); 
            // Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance(); 
        } 
        catch (Exception e) 
        { 
            System.err.println("Unable to load driver."); 
            e.printStackTrace(); 
        } 
        try 
        { 
	    System.out.println("* Verbindung aufbauen"); 
	    String url = "jdbc:mysql://"+hostname+":"+port+"/"+dbname; 
	    conn = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password); 
            System.out.println("* Verbindung wurde aufgebaut"); 
 
//	    System.out.println("* Datenbank-Verbindung beenden"); 
//	    conn.close(); 
        } 
        catch (SQLException sqle) 
        { 
            System.out.println("SQLException:" + sqle.getMessage()); 
            System.out.println("SQLState: " + sqle.getSQLState()); 
            System.out.println("VendorError: " + sqle.getErrorCode()); 
            sqle.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
```


Und das is die fehlermeldung:


```
init:
deps-jar:
compile-single:
run-single:
* Treiber laden
* Treiber laden
Unable to load driver.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
* Verbindung aufbauen
SQLException:No suitable driver found for jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/TestDB
SQLState: 08001
VendorError: 0
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:276)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:319)
        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:169)
        at ShowDB.openDBConnection(ShowDB.java:371)
        at ShowDB.<init>(ShowDB.java:111)
        at ShowDB.main(ShowDB.java:414)
java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver found for jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/TestDB
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:602)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:185)
        at ShowDB.openDBConnection(ShowDB.java:383)
        at ShowDB.<init>(ShowDB.java:111)
        at ShowDB.main(ShowDB.java:414)
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 23 seconds)
```


wieso findet er den treiber denn nich ?
In meinem Porjekt Ordner habe ich nix verändert. Alle Dateien sind genau dort wo sie auch auf der Arbeit waren 


Wie immer: freue mich über jeden vorschlag


----------



## HoaX (6. Okt 2007)

du hast wohl den treiber nicht im classpath ....


----------



## MarcoJava (6. Okt 2007)

ersma danke für deine schnelle antwort. wie mache ich das denn ? also den treiber in mein Classpath zu machen ?


ich habe die "mysql-connector-java-5.0.7"-Datei runtergelade. aba ich habe vergessen wo ich die ganzen dateien in C:\\Programme\Java\jre1.6

und


in meinem projektordner rein kopieren muss

kannst du mir da kurz ne beschreibeung geben wäre dir seeehr dankbar


mfg


----------



## HoaX (6. Okt 2007)

im jre/sdk ordner hat das ding auf keinen fall etwas verloren. wie man den classpath beim starten auf der konsole angibt steht in jedem tutorial ganz vorne.
da du nicht verrätst welche ide du verwendest bzw wie du das programm startest kann ich dir so keine antwort geben...


----------



## MarcoJava (6. Okt 2007)

ich habs schon hinbekommen aba trotzdem nochma danke.


mfg


----------

